# New Imola Red M3conv



## tmc (Oct 23, 2003)

:thumbup: Picked up my new Imola Red M3 convertible on Thursday and am loving it. I "stepped up" from a 2001 330cic, and the difference is amazing. This handles like a sports car, not a cruiser. It's a hoot to drive!

Some questions:
- anyone had trouble with BMW Assist and Navigation? It seems to turn on the speaker for the phone as soon as the key is turned

- any recommendations for a conceiled radar detector?

Thanks
Tom

Oh yeah, pic:


----------



## 16hr Day (Apr 17, 2004)

tmc said:


> :thumbup: Picked up my new Imola Red M3 convertible on Thursday and am loving it. I "stepped up" from a 2001 330cic, and the difference is amazing. This handles like a sports car, not a cruiser. It's a hoot to drive!
> 
> Some questions:
> - anyone had trouble with BMW Assist and Navigation? It seems to turn on the speaker for the phone as soon as the key is turned
> ...


with a red car the only radar detector for you is the Valentine One. want to hide it? Steath One.

PS Nice car!


----------



## tmc (Oct 23, 2003)

16hr Day said:


> with a red car the only radar detector for you is the Valentine One. want to hide it? Steath One.
> 
> PS Nice car!


(Thanks on the 'nice car'!)

Is there a way to conceil a V1? I've seen putting them near the dome light, but that doesn't exactly hide it like a built in would.

The Stealth One is cool!

tmc


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

tmc said:


> :thumbup: Picked up my new Imola Red M3 convertible on Thursday and am loving it. I "stepped up" from a 2001 330cic, and the difference is amazing. This handles like a sports car, not a cruiser. It's a hoot to drive!
> 
> Some questions:
> - anyone had trouble with BMW Assist and Navigation? It seems to turn on the speaker for the phone as soon as the key is turned
> ...


Very nice!! :thumbup:


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

Uberschweeeeeet! :thumbup: 

Dont' know that I've seen that color combo before, looks nice!

Alex


----------

